# A few clips



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

There are few clips on my new website.


http://www.dynamickenpo.ca  just look where it says videos in yellow at the bottom of the list buttons.

BTW the clips are better with sound.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice website, video where fine like the club attack.

Terry L Stoker


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 9, 2005)

Oh yea! I definitely had the sound up! Nice job


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

While the sounds of the hands on the uniforms was great the little ummphs and ohs where much nicer to listen to.  The scariest thing is that is the only time those guys have ever seen me smile, unless I had a beer in my hand.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 9, 2005)

If its not in WMV or MPEG or REAL format, I dont bother with it. QuickTime sux, but would still like to see them!


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Sep 9, 2005)

Man that green belt is one good looking fellow


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 9, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> Man that green belt is one good looking fellow




I don't know to me it looks like he laid around too much.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 15, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who visited my website.  I really appreciate the traffic, and the few comments I have recieved.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 16, 2005)

I added a poll in the video section.  That way we can find out what everybody's favorite clip is.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 18, 2005)

NGAzone said:
			
		

> If its not in WMV or MPEG or REAL format, I dont bother with it. QuickTime sux, but would still like to see them!


Quicktime is awesome. Very nice clips...


----------



## kevin kilroe (Sep 20, 2005)

Good job. Are the techniques such as rear bear hug, straight right punch, etc. Parker techniques or is that the spontanious stage coming out in you?

Kevin Kilroe


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 20, 2005)

right club attack and "twirling warriors" are the same...was that intended?

BTW, i like the right stomp, left low hook, right low wheel, palm heel incorperated in that clip.   nice display of control of motion.

 :asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 20, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> Good job. Are the techniques such as rear bear hug, straight right punch, etc. Parker techniques or is that the spontanious stage coming out in you?
> 
> Kevin Kilroe



Back Breaker and Parting Wings are actual techniques,  Twirling warrior is actuall Whirling Warrior from the Tracy system with some modifiacations(Web guy messed up the name).  The rest are spontaneous attacks, I just let them attack how they wanted.


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 20, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> right club attack and "twirling warriors" are the same...was that intended?
> 
> BTW, i like the right stomp, left low hook, right low wheel, palm heel incorperated in that clip.   nice display of control of motion.
> 
> :asian:



Again web guy messed up and two of teh clips are the same.  


I learned a long time ago not to break my toys, because they are too hard to replace. lol


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 20, 2005)

regardless, great control of lower body motion!

i always liked that repetitive strike aspect.  keep up the great work Rob, much appreciated!!!

 :asian:


----------

